# Chinese elm vessel



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2012)

Got this chunk from my local tree trimmers wood pile. The first time I ever worked with chinese elm, kinda of a PITA, soft and hard to get a smooth cut on, and it smells like mildew. No good for fire wood, that's why someone left it for me This was a stump piece so it had a lot goin on. 11" tall 9" dia. Poly finish.

[attachment=13463][attachment=13464]


----------



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

Well you turned that into a fine piece. I like the look of it.


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 13, 2012)

thats a keeper


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2012)

Classic coal-into-diamond conversion job you pulled off. Great job Barry it's a lovely turn.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks nice. I have used it for furniture- works kinda like walnut. It burns just fine. I had about 7 cords of it that was removed from a property I had. I had to empty the ash out of my stove every other day. Normaly once every 3 weeks. After winter I had dumped ash in all the gardens and had a ash mountain with the rest- never again....................


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice job ! Your right - it has some of everything going on. Great piece !
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool! I like those gnarly bits of wood that most folks wouldn't even consider worthy of burning.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 14, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Got this chunk from my local tree trimmers wood pile. The first time I ever worked with chinese elm, kinda of a PITA, soft and hard to get a smooth cut on, and it smells like mildew. No good for fire wood, that's why someone left it for me This was a stump piece so it had a lot goin on. 11" tall 9" dia. Poly finish.



 congrats, its a beautiful peice, that finish looks puuurtie


----------

